# Rat hunting at night!



## quynhnguyenxuan (Jun 30, 2018)

Hello everyone!

Three rats tonight, so wonderful!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Very cool! Nice shooting!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I love it! Happy hunting!!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

It looks like your aim is good, your bands are powerful, and you are making the world a better place!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Heck yeah good shooting.


----------



## quynhnguyenxuan (Jun 30, 2018)

Thank so much all of you!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

quynhnguyenxuan said:


> Thank so much all of you!


No problem friend we love it keep it up!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

What kind of local sling shots do y'all make.


----------



## quynhnguyenxuan (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm sorry, I do not really understand what you are asking? I live in the suburbs of Hanoi, Vietnam. My slingshot is made of aluminum, I designed it based on internet reference, machined with old 110v 300w saw, drill, sandpaper ... Thank you for your attention!



ghost0311/8541 said:


> What kind of local sling shots do y'all make.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

quynhnguyenxuan said:


> I'm sorry, I do not really understand what you are asking? I live in the suburbs of Hanoi, Vietnam. My slingshot is made of aluminum, I designed it based on internet reference, machined with old 110v 300w saw, drill, sandpaper ... Thank you for your attention!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats great! Any photographs?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## quynhnguyenxuan (Jun 30, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> quynhnguyenxuan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, I do not really understand what you are asking? I live in the suburbs of Hanoi, Vietnam. My slingshot is made of aluminum, I designed it based on internet reference, machined with old 110v 300w saw, drill, sandpaper ... Thank you for your attention!
> ...


It's here








Gửi từ SM-N920C của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What bands are on your Slingshot? I've never seen a red and orange combo before.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That is some fancy shootin... those are hard targets for sure.

Now... how do you cook up your rats... I like them on a stick or a burger. (Just for clarity the last bit is a joke.)


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> That is some fancy shootin... those are hard targets for sure.
> 
> Now... how do you cook up your rats... I like them on a stick or a burger. (Just for clarity the last bit is a joke.)


One of these days I plan on trying rat in my travels. Ive had squirrel, not much of a stretch if the rat was cage raised.

Let the grossed out comments ensue.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## quynhnguyenxuan (Jun 30, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> What bands are on your Slingshot? I've never seen a red and orange combo before.


That's chineses band, 1mm (i think so) two layer. Its fell good

Gửi từ SM-N920C của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## quynhnguyenxuan (Jun 30, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> That is some fancy shootin... those are hard targets for sure.
> 
> Now... how do you cook up your rats... I like them on a stick or a burger. (Just for clarity the last bit is a joke.)


In some parts of Vietnam, mice are a specialty dish, such as Thai Binh province, Hung Yen province 

Gửi từ SM-N920C của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That is awesome shooting!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great shooting!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

quynhnguyenxuan said:


> I'm sorry, I do not really understand what you are asking? I live in the suburbs of Hanoi, Vietnam. My slingshot is made of aluminum, I designed it based on internet reference, machined with old 110v 300w saw, drill, sandpaper ... Thank you for your attention!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean in your country is there any special woods or design of sling shot that people prefer.


----------



## quynhnguyenxuan (Jun 30, 2018)

Guava or grapefruit or used as a slingshot because they have Y shaped branches.

In recent years, people often buy Chinese slingshot because they are cheap, beautiful, diverse designs

Another, they produce aluminum or bronze slingshot for sale or use. "UFO SLINGSHOT" is a popular slingshot model in Vietnam



ghost0311/8541 said:


> quynhnguyenxuan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, I do not really understand what you are asking? I live in the suburbs of Hanoi, Vietnam. My slingshot is made of aluminum, I designed it based on internet reference, machined with old 110v 300w saw, drill, sandpaper ... Thank you for your attention!
> ...


----------



## quynhnguyenxuan (Jun 30, 2018)

This ís UFO sling shot, desigh by Vu Tuan








Gửi từ SM-N920C của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## masterofcrappie (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice shooting!


----------



## slingitgood (Oct 3, 2018)

AWESOME shooting :banana:


----------

